# Volvo airport runway clearing



## terracon (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow? Yeah I thought so.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Very cool, never saw anything like that


----------



## Andy96XLT (Jan 1, 2009)

i love the plow, brush, blower combo. Crazy.


----------



## getsum (Jan 7, 2011)

bet thats about .0001 mpg lol


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

Man, there sure is some strange machinery out there. The front end looks like an offroad dirt mover. I guess there's a tool for everything.


----------



## SullivanNursery (Sep 28, 2010)

Here is another link to some Airport blowers and brooms. Looks like a fun time.
http://www.m-bco.com/snow_removal.php


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

What's the price tag on one of those units? 

That was very impressive!


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

ya those are volvo ADT's, articulated dump truck, front ends with custom chassis. talk about a game plan!


----------



## Kavu (Feb 10, 2010)

They run a bunch of these at BWI...


----------



## zabMasonry (Oct 13, 2007)

At Burlington International they run those as as well as a similar setup that uses a F550 with an 10 ft on the front and at broom mounted on a gooseneck trailer


----------

